# campagnolo 9 speed cassette



## nuovo_record (16 Jan 2010)

wanted to rip apart for the spacers. so condition of cassette as bad as possible.
or anyone got any spacers?
+ 9 speed right hand ergo or a pair if cheap enough, condition not important but functionality is

thank you


----------



## nuovo_record (16 Jan 2010)

wanted to rip apart for the spacers. so condition of cassette as bad as possible.
or anyone got any spacers?
+ 9 speed right hand ergo or a pair if cheap enough, condition not important but functionality is

thank you


----------



## Chrisz (16 Jan 2010)

I have a complete set in excellent nick - happy to post you just the spacers if that's all you want? PM me your postal addy and I'll get them out to you this week.


----------



## Chrisz (16 Jan 2010)

I have a complete set in excellent nick - happy to post you just the spacers if that's all you want? PM me your postal addy and I'll get them out to you this week.


----------



## nuovo_record (16 Jan 2010)

PM sent


----------



## nuovo_record (16 Jan 2010)

PM sent


----------

